# what kind of wood and tree are these??



## ontario026 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey fellas, First question is can anyone make a good guess as to what kind of wood I cut here in this pic?? The tree was dropped to clear for a sand pit, and pushed off to the side, so by the time I got to it there was no signs of foliage for me to go by, I bought a tree identification book by farrar? but I'm not sure, I think it may be some kind of poplar? Mystery wood 


The next mystery tree is still standing, but once again no foliage, since it's winter here, plus too tall for me to see the branches etc... Can anyone tell what this is? I think it's either an oak or a maple, it's got a very tall trunk with no lower branches for probably at least 60 feet and must be 36" dbh? I'm planning on getting an alaskan mill soon and have my eye on it for my first project! the tree i'm talking about it the tallest one in the following pics


mystery tree

Thanks guys


----------



## Newfie (Mar 5, 2005)

The first pic looks like "firewood" but I'd guess maybe spruce or fir but awful hard to tell from a picture of firewood.

The second one looks like possibly a white oak, but doesn't look 36" DBH or 60 feet tall. The pictures might not be giving me the proper perspective in that regard.


----------



## ontario026 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply newfie, The "firewood" I cut was from an already downed tree, but there was no sign of needles, it appeared to be a broadleaf species not coniferous....

The tree in the second pic is not given justice by the pic, I was probably over 100 feet away when I took the first pic of it.... Plus I am 6'4" tall and I could not get my arms more than probably 2/3 of the way around it, so it is pretty thick... is it not an unusually tall trunk? I'd assume that comes from being situated on a north facing slope?

Thanks


----------



## Newfie (Mar 5, 2005)

You can probably ignore most of what I said last night. I was a little impaired.
Dam beer leagues!


----------



## ontario026 (Mar 5, 2005)

lol thanks for tryin' at least!


----------



## ontario026 (Mar 6, 2005)

Can anyone else take a stab at this one??

thanks


----------



## woodshop (Mar 6, 2005)

ontario026 said:


> Can anyone else take a stab at this one??
> 
> thanks


Matthew, it does not look like any oak or maple bark of any tree we have growing down here in PA. White oak has papery flaky bark similar to that, but furrows are not as deep. A good look at the ring cross section would settle it. I am fairly good at IDing a piece of wood under the microscope or dissecting scope using Hoadly's method. Send me a small piece if you want, 1 cubic inch or so in an envelope would be plenty and I will try and ID it for you.

Dave


----------



## gts (Mar 8, 2005)

Wood looks to me like poplar and i would say the tree is red maple.Are you in southern ON?


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 8, 2005)

gts said:


> Wood looks to me like poplar and i would say the tree is red maple.Are you in southern ON?



I concur on the standing tree, a picture of the buds (once it on the ground) would cinch it.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Mar 8, 2005)

Cottonwood or Big-toothed aspen is my guess. I don't believe Big-toothed aspen gets to 36" DBH (normally). So I will have to go with Cottonwood. The bark in the picture appears immature vs. being furrowed like one would normally see at the base of the stem. So my question to you. Was the sample in the picture taken at the end of the log?


----------



## ontario026 (Mar 9, 2005)

NYCHA, the aspen was only about a 16" dbh.... The other tree in question is still standing and can be seen in the other set of pics...... 

It turns out that I am a crappy judge of DBH LOL I measured the circumference at breast hight today and it was about 75 inches, so to find diameter I should have to divide by PI... Which results in about a 24" DBH tree????? Sure looks bigger than that, but numbers don't lie.... I still think that it is incredibly tall for a tree that diameter


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 10, 2005)

#1 Mystery, Buckeye. Does the split wood have an odor? Easy to cut through, soft?

#4 Hard Maple, unsure of definite specie. Norway, mebbe Red.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 10, 2005)

Poplar firewood and White Oak tree, best that I can tell from the pictures.
Can you tell us if the buds are opposite or alternate?


----------



## ontario026 (Mar 10, 2005)

I wish I could Mike, But it's way too tall to see.... Maybe some binoculars would help.... It would make it much easier to ID if I could see them for sure!


----------



## Newfie (Mar 10, 2005)

ontario026 said:


> It turns out that I am a crappy judge of DBH LOL I measured the circumference at breast hight today and it was about 75 inches, so to find diameter I should have to divide by PI... Which results in about a 24" DBH tree????? Sure looks bigger than that, but numbers don't lie.... I still think that it is incredibly tall for a tree that diameter




I guess I wasn't that drunk.


----------



## brent denny (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like poplar in the first one and sugar maple in the second. I know there are several variations of each.


----------



## swampwhiteoak (Mar 10, 2005)

mystery wood - not sure

mystery tree - white oak


----------



## canguy21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like good Alberta mahogany (poplar)to me


----------

